# Help Needed



## brains (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi there, I recently got this Pocket Watch and nice stand for it. I have no idea who made the watch or it's year. It has no marking on the face or movement apart from saying fast/slow on the movement. Any help would be great. Excuse the quality of some of the pictures. Thanks


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Nice little watch with Cylinder escapement, dating around turn of the century so just on 1900 i reckon. The dial has different pieces of coloured gold applied in forms of leaves and swirls etc. Not particulary valuable, around the Â£40 mark. These were made by the truckload so lots about and very few are named. Usually made in good old Switzerland.

Hope thats enough info for you :jump:


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 17, 2011)

brains said:


> Hi there, I recently got this Pocket Watch and nice stand for it. I have no idea who made the watch or it's year. It has no marking on the face or movement apart from saying fast/slow on the movement. Any help would be great. Excuse the quality of some of the pictures. Thanks


Very nice looking watch, it should be a simple enough matter to adjust the watch running slow or fast.


----------



## brains (Apr 29, 2011)

I thought it may have been more around the 1870s or 80s, too early you think? So no idea who the maker may be or what group of makers may have made it? I don't get why no one put their name to it, is there a reason they didn't? Yes I have lots of questions!!!


----------



## brains (Apr 29, 2011)

Here's the case/stand that came with it.


----------



## brains (Apr 29, 2011)

no one can help me with any possible makers of the watch (or stand)??????


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

The stand looks like a piece of souvenir "trine", and in it's way is just as nice as the watch, it's lovely. I take it that it's made of wood. :yes:

It's the sort of thing a visitor to Clacton-on-Sea would have bought as a memento - - like you buy a teaspoon or a mug nowadays. Maybe the watch came from there as well, it may have been a souvenir/memento piece sold together with a stand - who knows - if only they could talk "as they say" :lol:


----------



## brains (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes it is wood, I was told it is likely to be Mauchline Ware and once I googled that it does look like it! I emailed a few jewelers and watch people in Essex, of those that bothered to reply they couldn't help with the brand of the watch.


----------



## brains (Apr 29, 2011)

can anyone suggest any possible makers of the watch? Yes I'm getting desperate!


----------

